# Chest Circumference for 10 Week Old Miniature Poodle?



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello everyone! I was wondering if anyone had a 10 week old miniature poodle puppy and could measure the chest circumference for me. Starting at the withers/shoulders and behind the front legs. I will be getting my miniature poodle puppy in another 4 weeks and wanted to get a harness ordered ahead of time. Hoping someone can give me some general ideas so I won't have to guess blindly at the size or end up getting one that is way too small. The reviews of the Puppia Vest Harness (a no pull harness) are very good so if someone has purchased one for their mini poodle puppy and it fit you can also let me know the size and that will help me make a decision. I know I should just wait and order it once the puppy has arrived but what ecstatic new puppy owner has that kind of patience!!! Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Sadly no puppy here, but just thought I'd mention that a Puppia harness may not be the best choice. I've groomed a lot of dogs that wear them and they all had terrible matting wherever the harness was. So if you are going to go ahead and get one, make sure your pup doesn't wear it all the time AND brush thoroughly after each use. 

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

That is good information! The harness would be basically for safety and only on when out and about. I've been looking into ways to train dogs and harnesses vs. regular collars vs choke collars. I was planning on NOT using a choke collar this time around for training. I have been researching a lot and read that martingale collars are nice for training and much more gentle than a choke collar and allow for correction but not a harsh correction...I know they should never be used as a primary collar. Any thoughts...maybe I'll start a new post for advice on collars and the best to use for training purposes!


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

Definately don't get a puppia vest harness style, I had one and it had way too much give in it and as her little and I do mean little chest width and around her shoulders 'chest' was so so narrow, it really was waste of $$$, I subsequently got a excellent 'black dog' brand harness which was small size and it is still fitting her now at nearly a year old as was fully adjustable webbing was very comfortable and nothing rubs, I can now use on her in the car with the supplied seatbelt attachment.
Black Dog Car Harness
Not sure if they sell these in states but I know clean run have similar item.

Clean Run: Walkeez Fleece-lined Harness
These are fantastic!! My older dog has this one
Don't get anything with narrow webbing as puppies pull and jump and the narrow webbing does cut in, also bear in mind puppies grow quickly so you do want something that will adjust.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

Travis said:


> . I've been looking into ways to train dogs and harnesses vs. regular collars vs choke collars. I have been researching a lot and read that martingale collars are nice for training and much more gentle than a choke collar and allow for correction but not a harsh correction
> 
> 
> > Just on subject of collars for training, I have trained my dogs in flat collar and lead with lots and lots of rewards and positive reinforcement, with poodle any type of slip collar will tangle in their wool  I have a slip paracord type beaded lead with plain collar for showing and it has been problematic in that she has very fine neck and it seems to choke her and she isn't pulling, so I went to paracord martingale style and this became tangled in her wool and also caused choking, so now in the ring we use a snake chain with slip on parachord lead and as it just hangs loose while she is trotting around there is no problem. Due to all the 'on flat collar/lead' training we have done with heeling etc she is a very obedient young pup. the best slip collar if you want one is again supplied by clean run and is called a comfortflex is well padded wide, great colour range, very adjustable, and both my dogs are in the small size, I only use these as I also do agility and is easy to quickly slip on and off pre and post our run.
> > Clean Run: ComfortFlex Limited Slip Padded Dog Collar


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I brought Harry home at 11weeks. He is a mini too. I started him on a martingale collar and he took to it straight away. After I swapped him a regular collar he was not happy. Partly as he got used to the idea of his head going through the collar, rather than its snapping on like a regular collar. For me the final straw came when he kept gasping on the regular collar. 

Initially he started on Red Dingo in small size. This will be okay for a Young puppy. At about 3-4 months I moved him to Ezy Dog in XS. (It comes in XXS too) It's a comfortable padded harness and has the benefit of head first and only one buckle. Harry can still be bouncy so having one one buckle helps the speed of the action 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

http://www.ezydoguk.co.uk/index.php?main_page=page&id=10

Ezy Dogs has a UK and US site. The UK site has a better size chart. 

If I remember correctly, XS will be too big for a young puppy. However if you get the XXS am not sure how long this one will last or if it will expand enough. At 3-4months, the XS was just about okay 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Agidog, thanks so much for the links and information! Everyone is so helpful and I have read review after review online and probably should have just come here and asked these questions in the first place! Poodles are so different from any other breed and I'm always learning new things. I hope to get the agility bug and am very excited to start working with my puppy when I get her in 4 LONG WEEKS!!!


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Harrymummy said:


> I started him on a martingale collar and he took to it straight away. After I swapped him a regular collar he was not happy. Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I consider myself pretty smart but this collar stuff gets so CONFUSING! I am glad to hear of your input. People have told me they LOVE the martingale collars but not to leave your dog unattended. Before learning about them I was planning on using just a flat buckle collar. My previous standard poodle went to doggie class and they recommended the choke collar which I have always used but then most of her training ended up just being with her basic collar because it was the most convenient and she really didn't require correction except verbally. I am not planning on using a choke chain this time around at all...poodles are too sophisticated for that type of correction!!! I really enjoy hearing what worked for different people and that is a lot of excellent advice! Hope to hear more after my puppy finally arrives. Thanks for sharing in the excitement with me!!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I would choose a flat buckle collar or martingale type slip collar. Harnesses actually encourage pulling due (think sled dogs) and the wrong design can cause discomfort and even injury (a harness should never cross over the shoulder blades, it should always allow full free movement of the shoulders and legs).

I started my mini puppy in a nylon slip collar from day one and gave treats and praise for walking nicely by my side and he just naturally learned to walk that way. He does not pull. I have always gotten comments on how nicely he walks on lead and it's really because I started him off on the right foot.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Everyone has given you some great advice. And I will add that I think your decision to train without a choke collar is a good one. Poodle necks are quite slender and delicate, without a whole lot of muscle. A choke collar can do serious damage, especially for a puppy. I hardly even use a collar for training puppies, especially poodle puppies. They don't need leash corrections anyways, or really many corrections at all. My puppies have always wanted to please me, and tried very hard to learn what I was teaching them. If they got it wrong, it was usually my fault not theirs. I do administer corrections to them now, but they are older and know what is expected of them. My corrections usually consist of an "ahah" or if they are being really naughty a "No!" in my "bad dog" voice. When they are leashed, a verbal correction is usually all that is necessary. Both of them are pullers on the leash unfortunately, which is my lack of training. Trev however knows the "stop pulling" command and complies pretty well. Raven, well, he needs some work. But that's another topic for another day lol!


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, lots of good advice!! I have reviewed some other threads and enjoyed watching the "loose leash" method of healing and the video on training a shy dog to heal. I really want all the training to be a positive and fun thing for my mini poodle puppy and that is the #1 priority!! Thanks for all the encouragement and it is great to read the posts about people and how much they enjoy their well trained poodles! I'll definitely share the triumphs and obstacles with you all as they come up!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello again. This thread has been interesting. I must admit the whole collar / harness route was initially a bit of a guess for Harry. A lot of 'let's hope for the best' based on the research done. 

If you start with a collar (whichever type u prefer) before a harness can be beneficial as then you puppy will have a rough idea how it feels. For example when Harry goes to kennel I have him in a regular collar. When at home he has no collar but for walks a harness. This means there is flexibility 

The interesting part is I have just changed from a regular leash to an extendable leash. I did not realise until after this change that Harry knows how I want him to walk. Now most of the time the leash to to provide me with comfort in case he bolts in front of a car or to stop a sudden pounce for birds but he usually walks right next to me. I never realised he was able to do it. Plus occasionally I let him toodle ahead until it reaches the 5m limit and just call 'come' and like magic he trots back!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

